# Where did that wood come from?



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

A Project for My Wife! My Daughter asked Me if I would like to make a gift for My Wife? I said I would love that. What You see is a herb stand. It stands by My wife's cooking area, so She has fresh herbs. The project is made from ash, oak, and the dark wood, I don't know what it is. All these pieces I had on hand. The ash is left over from flooring. The oak came from the old recliner frame! The dark wood was in the form of a crate that housed a forign car 1/4 panel! I had these things on hand for about 20 years, except the flooring. I thought I would show that what you use for a project could come from any crazy thing You could ever think of!:fie: I like the way it came out, and is sitting on the cupboard where My Wife has herbs growing:wub: Amasing when You think of it Hope You enjoy!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

My motto is never throw away a piece of wood - you just never know when it will be needed. Great piece from leftovers.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty cool Howard, I like the fact she use's fresh herbs to cook with and you use fresh ideas to make cool stuff for the kitchen, sounds like a great matchup


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it Howard.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks all! I have been having trouble getting pictures on, Now all I have to do is remember!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a nice piece of work, Howard! The dark wood is going to be hard to identify from that particular photo! Keep-up the good work and your family will better appreciate your skills! If it wasn't for projects done for my wife and daughters and grandchildren, I would get caught-up - but they keep those project ideas flowing! *OPG3*


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Like it Howard .........well done ........


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, I like contrasting woods.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job of putting 'previously used' wood back in use! Practical and pretty is a hard result to beat!


----------



## ftech (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess there is no such thing as scrap wood at your shop, just small pieces of stock.
Also a good idea to keep the wife happy!

Keep up the good work Howard.

Rick


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

One of my favorite parts of wood working is being creative, building with recycled/ reclaimed wood. Buying new wood for every project is too easy and the end results can be comparatively boring!
Where I live all the old houses were originally built with incredible solid heart Redwood, so I save all the scraps from remodeling or when neighbors tear down buildings. The wood is of a quality that is impossible to buy new!
I use mostly that and construction grade Douglas Fir because that's what is cheap in my area.
They both splinter pretty bad and neither species lends itself to [my dull] hand planing but the fir does get plenty hard when it's dry.


----------



## BVSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, I thoought that I saved wood.............thats really imaginative!
Good job.
Brian


----------

